# Grass in Movies & Music



## mattcavrak (Feb 21, 2020)

I


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Lots of songs I can think of mention grass. Just not turf grass.


----------



## alter_nate (Nov 14, 2019)

What about this? Not turf, once again, but sounds like a professional nightmare come true.

In the tall grass


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Kevin Costner made a pretty good looking baseball diamond out of a corn field.


----------



## mattcavrak (Feb 21, 2020)

Benchwarmers 2


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## mattcavrak (Feb 21, 2020)

Parks and rec s6 e3 9:20-9:40


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Get off my lawn.


----------

